# Mei Tai for newborn?



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

I have been looking at several websites offering Mei Tai style carriers. Some of these sites say they are ok for newborns, and some say only for babies with head control on up.I assume this is dependant on the cut of the carrier (if the fabric is cut in a way to go over the head or cut to go low by the shoulders)?

I am looking for a truly hands free, two shoulder carrier with style. I had a regular 1 shoulder sling for DD and not only did it KILL my back, but DD hated it. I never felt safe with her dangling off my body and IMO it was frumpy and ugly.

I was thinking about getting a New Native, but now that I've discovered the Mei Tai I think I really want on of them instead.

So can I carry a newborn in a Mai Tei? Can I breastfeed a newborn in a Mei Tai? Will it be better on my back?

Thanks!!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hmmm, I wouldn't use an ABC carrier with a newborn. What kind of sling did you have with your dd? Sounds like you weren't able to get a good fit with her since you said she was 'dangling' This is probably why your back hurt and your dd disliked being in it. I would recommend a good ringsling that is very adjustable and some hands on help so you can get it just right. If you wear your newborn high and tight on your chest in tummy to tummy postion with babe's legs tucked up you should be able to be mostly hands free and feel pretty comfy.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh you can absolutely use a Mei Tai with a newborn!







I had a custom made insert to go with mine and it worked wonderfully. Instead of the baby sitting with its legs out it sits in the carrier indian style. I have an old EBMT which is now www.placidbaby.com . I would bet the farm that Kelly from Kozy carrier is using a Kozy for her new little baby too. www.kozycarrier.com ,I think, I'm going to guess that she has instuctions or pictures of wearing a newborn too.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yup,she dose have instuctions on how to carry a newborn on her instruction page.


----------



## EnterGently (Sep 18, 2002)

Ya, and I have nursed a one month old in one hands free (while shopping). I just wish I had tried hands free nursing when ds was even younger.
So the answer is absolutely yes, you can use it with a newborn. I think that most of the modern versions of the mei tai out today (with wider longer bodies and nice sturdy fabrics) should work with newborns.

A one shoulder sling or stretchy wrap like a hugabub are probably more ideal, especially for a very little or extra floppy newborn (till they get a bit more weight on) but mei tais work as well.
I even had ds in a high back carry when he was like a week old (oh and at 6 wks, he is on my back in one now as I type this . . . sound asleep with his head on the back of my shoulder).

If you are looking for something that is absolutely perfect for a newborn and your back, I say splurge for the HugABub, I am in love with mine. Though I will say that in the last 6 wks I have regularly used my hugabub, didymos, mei tai, hotsling, Zolo and Kangaroo korner ring sling. So as you can see I think a variety is nice.

If you were looking for a pouch, I would choose a hotsling www.hotslings.com or Kangaroo korner adjustable fleece www.kangarookorner.com instead of a New Native (I have all 3).

If you have not been, check out www.thebabywearer.com for more info.


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

wow, thanks for the quick replies!

I had a Dr. Sears sling (I forget what they're really called). DD hated it b/c even once I got the fit right (no more dangling) she was swallowed up in it. As she got older, she would sit in it, but no matter what I did it seemed to squish her chubby little legs. I had a snuggli (I rigged it up with extra straps here and there) and she loved it, even at 2 months old, thats why I thought the Mei Tai would be a good idea.
I have a super bad painful mess of a back and the one shoulder thing really makes it hurt bad. I can't even carry a purse unless it can go across my chest!







:

I decided to get on the wating list for a Kozy. Kelly has a couple pics of her on there with her newborn, so I think it will work. (Hi Kelly, your so humble to not even suggest your own product!). And when I emailed Kristi she told me Kelly nursed her newborn in her Kozy at Old Navy hands free the other day and no one even noticed!









I will still research more though. The babywearer website is very informative. I think I'll end up with a New Native (or something similiar) and a Mei Tai.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Oh, Honey, you had a NoNO, er, I mean a NoJO.. no wonder you werent' happy. THat's one size fits one. I've met her, she's a nice woman.

Anyway, a wrap carrier is also fabulous for a newborn. You can see a lot of styles and instructions at www.peppermint.com. I like the EllaRoo..

















xoxo pam


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

I second the wrap for a newborn back carry, though I'd suggest not using stretchy wrap for most back carries. Kelley, have you used the hug-a-bub for back carries w/your tiny one? I could be wrong ...

You said, "with style," and though some wraps can look a bit unstylish, the Tibetan back tie is simply gorgeous tied on. http://www.trageschule-dresden.de/ and there's a photo in the gallery on my site as well as at Mamatoto.org. With a newborn, I felt much better having him enclosed in the little fabric "bag" of the Tibetan, thuogh I never tried the high back carry of a Mei Tai; that might work similarly. I miss the tiny baby sleeping on the back of my neck feeling.

Kristi


----------



## EnterGently (Sep 18, 2002)

:LOL Kristi
I was saying the HaB was good for baby *and* your back (not on your back). Though I have worn him on my back with it. It is really too narrow for back carry but the fabric is so long I was able to bring it around the back a few times and that made it more sturdy.

I have some pictures of me wearing my 2 wk old ds in various slings (hugabab, zolo, kk ring sling, and hotslings pouch) on a web page. I just put up some at the bottom of me wearing him on my back (from 2-4 wks) in the Tibetan carry with a wrap (Didy) and in the High Back Carry with a mei tai (Kozy).

For those who want to see how it looks . . .
http://entergently.homestead.com/slings.html


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a New Native and I wouldn't recommend it . . .unless you aren't afraid to exchange it/sew it so that the size is absolutely correct (this is true of any non-adjustable pouch). I think the sizing runs big, so keep that in mind. Also, you have many options for pouch slings . . .ones that are adjustable (made of hemp or poly fleece) and non-adjustable ones of great fabrics.


----------



## Perogi (Mar 31, 2004)

Is a Moby similar enough to a hugabub??


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perogi*
Is a Moby similar enough to a hugabub??

Personally I find them very different (fabric, width, comfort, ease) and much prefer my HaB *but* I know lots of people who would say just the opposite







It's a personal preference thing!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnterGently*
:LOL Kristi
I was saying the HaB was good for baby *and* your back (not on your back). Though I have worn him on my back with it. It is really too narrow for back carry but the fabric is so long I was able to bring it around the back a few times and that made it more sturdy.

I have some pictures of me wearing my 2 wk old ds in various slings (hugabab, zolo, kk ring sling, and hotslings pouch) on a web page. I just put up some at the bottom of me wearing him on my back (from 2-4 wks) in the Tibetan carry with a wrap (Didy) and in the High Back Carry with a mei tai (Kozy).

For those who want to see how it looks . . .
http://entergently.homestead.com/slings.html


Gorgeous Kelley!! I love your sling wardrobe and the baby is pretty darn cute too.


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

I don't really like the wrap slings b/c of all the extra fabric. And I don't like most of the wraps b/c IMO they look like T-shirts.

I checked out the Hotslings and the Kangaroo Corner and I think they look superior to the NN too. I really like the Hotslings better out of the 2. The fabric selection is great, and all the reviews I read were positive.

Morgainesmama- I liked the look of the carrier you gave a link for. But I don't know whatever language that page was in. Are there any English websites where I could learn more?

Thank you all for all the advice. The NOJO was a major NONO! I couldn't stand that thing. I think I have narrowed it donw to Hotsling or Kangaroo Korner.


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry ... http://tinyurl.com/5ld8r. On the bottom row of pics, third from the left, is the photo of the Tibetan back tie. These are pics, not instx, but I looked at the m a lot before learning to tie wraps, and it's what settled me in a wrap, seeing that tiny baby in the Tibetan back tie.

Most of the wraps in the photo are didymos, as are the ones Kelley's wearing in the link she sent you. GORGEOUS, but pricey, though you can find them reasonably I've been told on German ebay. There are slightly less expensive, similar ones ... bebina, luna, girasol, storchenweige. Chidrensneeds.com sells these and more. Also you can find a gorgous sari that you love, like in this photo http://tinyurl.com/4ryzo.


----------

